# FreeBSD 10 64bit FileZilla connection error



## Jonny (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

*I*'m having some troubles with FreeBSD 10.0 and I hope you can help me.

Why can't *I* connect FileZilla by SFTP connection to my FreeBSD 10.0 VM and with WinSCP *I* can? FileZilla error: http://prntscr.com/4xaada And yes, *I*'ve permitted root login in sshd_config and port 22 too, *I*'ve followed this tutorial: http://www.a1poweruser.com/06.14-Example_ssh_setup.htm

I'm trying to open a C++ project with NetBeans that is on my FreeBSD 10.0 VM but cannot open the project, it's always loading http://prntscr.com/4xbhap but with FreeBSD 8.2 it works fine. Does anyone know what's the problem?

*H*ow can *I* set GNU as the default C++ compiler on FreeBSD 10.0 64 bit? *I*'ve modified /etc/make.conf and set the next settings:

```
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*) && exists(/usr/local/bin/gcc48)
CC=gcc48
CXX=g++48
CPP=cpp48
.endif
```
and libmap.conf

```
libgcc_s.so.1  gcc48/libgcc_s.so.1
libgomp.so.1  gcc48/libgomp.so.1
libobjc.so.3  gcc48/libobjc.so.2
libssp.so.0  gcc48/libssp.so.0
libstdc++.so.6  gcc48/libstdc++.so.6
```
ac*c*ording this web page: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/custom-gcc/article.html
P.S: *I*'ve installed GCC from ports with `# cd /usr/ports/lang/gcc48/ && make install clean`.

*I* need this cuz because *I* need to set GNU as the default tool collection on NetBeans, if it was on FreeBSD 8.2 NetBeans wo*u*ld detect GNU as the default tool collection.

*H*ope you guys can help!!! *T*hank you!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2014)

Stick to one topic per post, and post according to the Forum's Rules and Guidelines. Moved to Off-Topic.


----------

